# Post Your Wedding Day Photos



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

With the Celebrations of Big Anniversaries like 36 and 40 years... and the budding Anniversaries like 2, 3, and others.... I suggest we post our Special Days..

Hubby and I celebrated year number 5 on May 29th... . We are a blended family and even had a joining ceremony with the children where we gave them rings.

So.... C O M E O N ... post those Newly Wed pics..... Newly wedded couples can learn an immense amount of knowledge from those who have several decades on us.... so please tell us what you feel has made your marriage what it is.


Here comes the Bride and Groom and fam!!!


Edit... OOOps... almost forgot to post my pics... hahaha

" AT LAST" (This was our Theme)
[attachment=53950:AtLast.jpg]



Whew... ain't he sexy??? :wub: 


[attachment=53951:dreamcometrue.jpg]

I now pronounce you Mitchell- Sizemore Family
[attachment=53953:family2.jpg]


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm not married, but I just wanted to say your pictures are beautiful!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: You, your hubby, and family all look amazing! :wub:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jun 16 2009, 04:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792160


> I'm not married, but I just wanted to say your pictures are beautiful!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: You, your hubby, and family all look amazing! :wub:[/B]



Awwww... you're so sweet.... thank you.. :wub2:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Your pictures are beautiful!

If I can get scan any pics, I'll post them :brownbag: ....if I can even find any to scan that is.....I was married in 1972. :blush:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Great pics.......very potojournalist style.........natural and loving!!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Beautiful pictures! I'm with Pat though - I'll have to drag out the scanner and the photo album - I was married in 1981.

Linda


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jun 16 2009, 04:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792160


> I'm not married, but I just wanted to say your pictures are beautiful!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: You, your hubby, and family all look amazing! :wub:[/B]


Same here. 

Wow! Your photos are gorgeous!!! What a beautiful family! :heart:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Lovely photos!!! I'd have to try to find the photos to scan as well.... we were married in 1975.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Ok, you asked for it. From the dark ages. Reva and Bruce September 24, 1967.


----------



## JustUs2 (May 25, 2009)

> Edit... OOOps... almost forgot to post my pics... hahaha
> 
> " AT LAST" (This was our Theme)
> 
> ...


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Jun 16 2009, 10:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792319


> Ok, you asked for it. From the dark ages. Reva and Bruce September 24, 1967.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, you and your hubby are gorgeous!!! :wub: :wub: That cake looks delicious!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Jun 16 2009, 09:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792319


> Ok, you asked for it. From the dark ages. Reva and Bruce September 24, 1967.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great picture!!! You both look so happy!! 

Okay, maybe tomorrow I'll find mine and share.

I shudder at the memory of what my bridesmaid dresses looked like! 

Linda


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Here's hubby and I (Oct. 2001)










So, I am LOLing looking at the picture. Hubby was so nervous all day and he looks scared to death in this picture. BTW, we had a Disney themed wedding. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jun 16 2009, 10:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792370


> Here's hubby and I (Oct. 2001)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful picture Nicole! I love the balloons, the smiles on your faces and the theme is wonderful!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! Beautiful bride and handsome groom! And, a beautiful and happy looking family! 

We have been married going on 28 years (November 27, 1981) ... so, I will probably have to take pictures OF the pictures to scan them online! LOL 

You asked us to share with you what we feel has made our marriage what it is ...

********************************************************

We have learned to compromise. And, sometimes that is not easy.  

We never go to bed after an argument without making up ... at least not without an apology and saying "I love you" and meaning it. :wub: :wub: The same goes if one of us has to go somewhere ... because you never know if that is the last time ( God forbid, an accident ) that you might ever see a loved one again.

I appreciate my husband for honoring our wedding vows. In sickness and health is a big one to me. We have truly been there for one another. And, I think, that alone, says a lot about a person's character, and who they really are. True love, for sure. 

I've learned so much being married. Things will seldom be perfect. (I suffered being a perfectionist) All couples go through the bad and good times. I think the bad times can often be beneficial ... because it helps us appreciate the better times ... and, how strong our relationship has been, and is, as a married couple, because we have endured the tougher times together. In fact, I think that has brought us even closer together. 

I could go on and on ... :yes: ... but, these are some things that have made our marriage what it is now.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

Great photos of all.  My marriage has survived because no one else would put up with the other :smrofl: Honesty and forgiveness are utmost as well as knowing neither will run out come good bad or ugly. No marriage is perfect or ever will be. Everyone comes with their own set of idiosyncracies and faults. I think the only real key is knowing before marriage what your deal breakers are. Everything else can be worked through. Falling in love happens to you while staying in love is a conscious decision you make over and over again. At least thats how I see it.


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE (JustUs2 @ Jun 16 2009, 09:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792334


> I see you are from Alabama - could those be the beautiful beaches of Gulf Shores or Orange Beach, AL in your pics?
> We were married waaaaay back in 1975...so I'll have to see if DH can fire up the scanner....[/B]



Yes... we were married at Inlet Beach in Panama City... Such a beautiful day.... but very windy and HOT!!! I think the humid air and wind helped shellac my hair with the hair spray to keep it in place... when I took it down... it didn't MOVE!


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Jun 16 2009, 10:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792373


> Beautiful pictures! Beautiful bride and handsome groom! And, a beautiful and happy looking family!
> 
> We have been married going on 28 years (November 27, 1981) ... so, I will probably have to take pictures OF the pictures to scan them online! LOL
> 
> ...





A M E N ! ! ! ! :yes:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Jun 16 2009, 09:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792319


> Ok, you asked for it. From the dark ages. Reva and Bruce September 24, 1967.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jun 16 2009, 10:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792370


> Here's hubby and I (Oct. 2001)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwww.... You look so beautiful and HAPPY.... Thank you for 'digging' them up and posting!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Love everyone's pictures! We got married in 2002. I do reminisce about our wedding because we got to say our vows in front of our closest family and friends overlooking the Mediterranean. I am really blessed! (Can't speak for him...I'll just try to hang on to him.)


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 17 2009, 07:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792454


> Love everyone's pictures! We got married in 2002. I do reminisce about our wedding because we got to say our vows in front of our closest family and friends overlooking the Mediterranean. I am really blessed! (Can't speak for him...I'll just try to hang on to him.)[/B]





WOW.... what a beautiful place to be married.... you both look so elegant!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I love everyone's wedding pics!!!!! Our 2 years is coming up on September 15th. Feels like yesterday that we got married, but then again so much has happened in our 2 years of being married. I LOVE being married and facing everyday's challenges with my best friend. 

[attachment=53973:wedding.jpg]

[attachment=53974rof3.jpg]

[attachment=53975:fb3.jpg]

And of course we had yours truly a part of our special day...Benny and Emma!
[attachment=53976:fb11.jpg]

Congrats to everyone getting married this year and congrats to those celebrating their Anniversaries!!!! 

Cheeers to many happy years together! :drinkup:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Here are some of my Pics..We were married on July 6, 2002 in New Orleans....
[attachment=53979:233457248.jpg]
[attachment=53978:202608498.jpg]
[attachment=53977:221374023.jpg]

Me and My Brother
[attachment=53980:l_1a991a...0f752fe8.jpg]

Me and My Mom
[attachment=53981:l_690c4a...c0466a57.jpg]


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

We were married in 1980. I know I don't look extremely happy in the photo. I was sick - I came down with a cold right before the wedding and had to take a bunch of cold medicine so I could make it through the ceremony and reception.


Here's a scanned photo:


















Joy


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jun 17 2009, 09:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792482


> I love everyone's wedding pics!!!!! Our 2 years is coming up on September 15th. Feels like yesterday that we got married, but then again so much has happened in our 2 years of being married. I LOVE being married and facing everyday's challenges with my best friend.
> 
> [attachment=53973:wedding.jpg][/B]


I can't get over how much you remind me of English singer Rachel Stevens in this picture!!!  

Everyones photos are gorgeous, I hope my wedding is just as great even though I will have one element missing.

God bless all these marriages and help them last happily ever after! (Sorry for the cheese)


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am trying to find my wedding album......in the meantime, here is my daughter's wedding day! Enjoy.......

[attachment=53985:185.jpg]

[attachment=53986:H___J.jpg]

[attachment=53987:225.jpg]

[attachment=53988:220.jpg]

No Groom in Sight LOL!
[attachment=53989:215.jpg]

[attachment=53993:65.jpg]


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Sharing more pics..............

[attachment=54003:198.jpg]

[attachment=54004:75.jpg]

[attachment=54005:225.jpg]

[attachment=54006:270.jpg]


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

*I love everyone's wedding pictures!!!!!!! * :wub: :wub: 

*Sophia,* your wedding looks AMAZING!!!!! Mediterranean..wow!!!!! Now, that is a destination wedding!!! 

*Tam*, you are beautiful, love your wedding and your style! :wub: 

I am tempted to post my wedding pics but I don' think DH would like that...lol..he actually doesn't even know i posted our Italy pics in the Contributor forum..i dont plan on telling him neither!! lol..


QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jun 17 2009, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792856


> Sharing more pics..............
> 
> [attachment=54003:198.jpg]
> 
> ...



Dianne, I simply just LOVE your daughter's wedding and her bridal style...so elegant, modern yet simply stunning. I just love it all!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Beautiful pictures everyone! Tammy, the one of you and your fluffs is so precious. They're looking at you with such awe and love!


I just received this from my niece who married a couple of weeks ago. It melted my heart as her peekingese "Taz" is her baby :heart:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice pictures everybody!  Keep them comin'.


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jun 17 2009, 09:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792482


> I love everyone's wedding pics!!!!! Our 2 years is coming up on September 15th. Feels like yesterday that we got married, but then again so much has happened in our 2 years of being married. I LOVE being married and facing everyday's challenges with my best friend.
> 
> [attachment=53973:wedding.jpg]
> 
> ...


Hi Tammy!

I loved seeing these again - you made such a beautiful bride. You and hubby make a great looking couple  

I especially love the beach picture and the one with you and Emma :heart:

Hugs,
Reenie


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*so many different pictures!! but one thing they all share, LOVE AND HAPPINESS.

thank you so much for sharing, can't wait to see even more!

:drinkup: *


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

What a great thread - I love these pictures!

My husband and I have been together for almost 19 years, married 12 years this past April 25th. We've had many many trials. When we first moved in together (I was about 21 or 22), he was in a terrible car crash which broke his femur, fractured his hip, his wrist, and the doctors thought he had an anurism in his heart and his brain. He ended up having a rod put in his leg and being home in a hospital bed for a year getting physical therapy out and inside of the apartment and couldn't do a thing for himself. Needless to say, that was very tough. We've been through a lot of financially difficult times, other illnesses, and we always try to remember that together, we can pull through anything. And we have. 

Another piece of advice - pick your fights very carefully and try to understand where the other one is coming from (frustrations, hurt, etc.) when dealing with heated emotions.

That's my .2 cents  

Here are some pics of our wonderful day:

The dress...










After vows with clapping...I found the priest pictured there who baptized me!










I wanted romantic pictures - this one is enlarged and is in our bedroom...










Getting into the limo....time to party!


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for sharing everyone! 

You all made beautiful brides!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am really enjoying these pictures! thank you to everyone who has taken the time to scan them before posting!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I know I'm so late with this, but just found it finally.....

Here is Alex and I on our wedding day.....

We didn't have our girls yet.... plus I had to make a copy of our picture and scan it, but you get the just of it..


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

sorry, it was too big of a pic so I tried to modify it and now can't get the big pic out.....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's me, drunk at my son's wedding ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

We were outdoors, the day before, and I ended up with a sunburn. It looked aweful with my dress.

Oh well, nothing a little alchohol won't cure ~ lol

[attachment=54285ebbieWedding.jpg]


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 24 2009, 03:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796328


> Here's me, drunk at my son's wedding ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> We were outdoors, the day before, and I ended up with a sunburn. It looked aweful with my dress.
> 
> ...


Deb.....You look beautiful and Happy!!!!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

[attachment=54286:I_do.JPG]


WOW! This was thirteen years ago next Friday and I adore him more now than I ever have!
Look at his hair how long :shocked: 
I have enjoyed this thread so much!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

come on ladies - there must be more beautiful wedding photos out there


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 24 2009, 04:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796328


> Here's me, drunk at my son's wedding ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> We were outdoors, the day before, and I ended up with a sunburn. It looked aweful with my dress.
> 
> ...


Deb you look HOT in more ways than one. Beautiful.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

These are pictures of Ward and I. We dated for 6 years and have been married for 26 years on June 4th. Our secret he has lots of hobbies that keep him out of my hair when I want him out of it. He will do anything just about that I asked of him. Our Marriage bed of 26 years was finally retired the day after our 26th anniversary. I was home and he was in Yosemite. Lot of time to do on line shopping.  
I kept my dress for 25 years in a special box from the dry cleaners. I looked at pictures and the light bulb went on. One my daughter has different tastes than I have. Not only that styles of wedding dresses change. I could still fit in the dress I left it in the box and off it went to charity.
















Us a year ago








What he was doing on our 26th anniversary.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

More pictures.


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Jun 24 2009, 11:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796500


> These are pictures of Ward and I. We dated for 6 years and have been married for 26 years on June 4th. Our secret he has lots of hobbies that keep him out of my hair when I want him out of it. He will do anything just about that I asked of him. Our Marriage bed of 26 years was finally retired the day after our 26th anniversary. I was home and he was in Yosemite. Lot of time to do on line shopping.
> I kept my dress for 25 years in a special box from the dry cleaners. I looked at pictures and the light bulb went on. One my daughter has different tastes than I have. Not only that styles of wedding dresses change. I could still fit in the dress I left it in the box and off it went to charity.
> 
> 
> ...



Awww... Deborah... you seem like such a happy couple.... I hope whomever is blessed enough to have your gown has a marriage as long lasting as yours!!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Here's a couple of ours......we married 6 yrs ago (2nd marriage for both) on the beautiful island of St Lucia :biggrin:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*wow, you two look like filmstars. the scenery is absolutely beautiful. 
...and so are you :yes: *


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Jun 25 2009, 11:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796630


> Here's a couple of ours......we married 6 yrs ago (2nd marriage for both) on the beautiful island of St Lucia :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look so beautiful!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 24 2009, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796328


> Here's me, drunk at my son's wedding ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> We were outdoors, the day before, and I ended up with a sunburn. It looked aweful with my dress.
> 
> ...


how did I miss this on page 2?!?!?! Deb....you are SEXI SEXI!!!! 

OK, I can't find an appropriate emoticons for this!! We need more emoticons!!!! I am looking for one that has the "flirty wink" or the one that is "sexy mama"..hehe..


----------

